# Smoked Fungi



## peculiarmike (Feb 10, 2008)

Smoked stuffed mushrooms, WOW! These are as good as they come!
I normally do these in the oven at 400Â°F for 15 minutes.
Today I put them in the GOSM at 350Â°F for 40 minutes with hickory. The smoke adds a layer of flavor that is super!
First pic is the batch ready to smoke, second is a close up before smoking, third is the batch smoked, fourth is a close up after smoking, and fifth is some with alfredo sauce and a sprinkle of smoked paprika. The alfredo was OK, but we liked them better as they came off the smoker with just a sprinkle of smoked paprika.
Good stuff Maynard!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 10, 2008)

Thats good lookin stuff right there!!!


----------



## fred420 (Feb 10, 2008)

what did you stuff the shrooms with??????they sure look yummy...


----------



## smokeys my pet (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks great Mike. I love mushrooms, can you share your stuffing mix please.!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peculiarmike (Feb 10, 2008)

I plan to use these at an event and may share after that.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 30, 2008)

OK - here's the recipe.

*The Ultimate Stuffed Mushroom*

*INGREDIENTS*
1.20 medium mushrooms 
2.3 tablespoons butter 
3.2 tablespoons finely chopped onions 
4.2 tablespoons finely chopped red peppers 
5.14 RITZ Crackers, finely crushed 
6.2 tablespoons grated parmesan cheese 
7.1/2 teaspoon Italian seasoning 


*COOKING DIRECTIONS*
1.Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Remove stems from mushrooms. Finely chop enough of the stems to measure 1/4 cup; set aside. Cover and refrigerate remaining stems for other use. 
2.Melt butter in large skillet on medium heat. Add 1/4 cup chopped mushroom stems, the onions and peppers; cook and stir until vegetables are tender. Stir in cracker crumbs, cheese and Italian seasoning. Spoon crumb mixture evenly into mushroom caps. Place on ungreased baking sheet. 
3.Bake 15 min. or until heated through.

*I smoke them at 350°F in the GOSM gasser with hickory for about 45 minutes. They will get a dark ring around the top edge of the shroom and the caps will begin to wrinkle or shrivel when they are done. You can also brush the caps with a tiny bit of EVOO if you like. I don't do that.*


----------

